

Field test for Google Wallet starts today, official release is this summer. - tilt
http://live.thisismynext.com/Event/Googles_New_York_event_May_26th_2011

======
corin_
"We believe that a carrier should not dictate your experience on your phone.
That should come from the brands you trust. A carrier should help enable that,
not dictate it."

Is that a dig at the recent Orange/Barclaycard stuff in the UK, or has
something similar gone on in America too?

------
andrewcross
I can't wait for NFC to be used all over the world. So cool.

I wonder how this will affect Square though.

